# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Antaresia Complex Thread (pics welcome)

## Austin C.

This thread is dedicated to Spotted, Children, Stimson, and Anthill Python's! Australia's smallest python's! :Dancin' Banana:  Feel free to post pictures of your animals, and converse about these awesome snakes that don't get near enough attention in the US. :Good Job:  I will post all the morphs of each species that I know of, those guys in Oz are pretty secretive.

I'll start off by posting a few Spotted Python morphs  :Snake: 

Blue Eyed Lucy Spotted Python


Platinum Spotted Python


A weird pigmentation thing going on with this Platinum Spotted.

----------

Albino93 (09-26-2012),_loonunit_ (09-26-2012),_scutechute_ (09-27-2012)

----------


## Austin C.

Albino Spotted


Now for some Children's Python morphs.

T+ Albino and het T+ Albino


T+ Albino


Ghost, T+ Albino, Ghost T+ Albino




Marble Children's Python






Patternless, T+ Albino, Marble Children's

----------


## Austin C.

Ghost Children's Python




A few more Spotted Python Morphs I forgot to add up top.

Blonde Spotted's which I work with currently are a locale not a morph.





Granite Spotted 


Patternless Spotted [super form of granite gene]

----------


## Albino93

Great thread so far, all the stimmi pics are locality not morph. All pics from Snake ranch and Southern cross reptiles.

Wheatbelt stimsons python
[IMG][/IMG]

Sandfire stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Pilbara stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

North south australia stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Macdonnell ranges stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Another macdonnell range stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Gulf of carpentaria stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Georgetown stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Broome stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Albino spotted hatchy
[IMG][/IMG]

Pygmy python (anthill python)
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Austin C. (09-26-2012)

----------


## Austin C.

Great post! Those Wheatbelt Stimmi's and North and South Australian Stimmi's catch my eye the most, the others are ripper's still. They remind me of mini Bredli's Python's  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albino93

I really like the wheatbelt and windorah stimsons, and yeh they do kinda look like little bredli's, especially the pinstripe ones.
Heres a few more pics

Windorah stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Another windorah
[IMG][/IMG]

Sunburst stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Pinstripe stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

Striped blonde mac
[IMG][/IMG]

Elcho island childreni (they can get much darker then this one)
[IMG][/IMG]

Pearl pygmy next to a normal (i think the pearls were produce in Europe, not sure tho)
[IMG][/IMG]

more photos to come.  :Cool: 
Great photos by the way Austin C.

----------

Austin C. (09-26-2012)

----------


## Albino93

I accidently deleted one of the photos from my previous post so ill post it again

Pilbara stimmi
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Albino93

Wrong pic ^^ man i wish they didnt look so similar, it gets confusing :/
heres the right pilbara lol How do i manually delete pics without deleting pics from photobucket?
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Austin C. (09-26-2012)

----------


## Austin C.

LOL I know! some of the Stimmi's look so similar! you really have to know what your looking for in each locale to identify them. I have a hard time still. :Rolleyes2:  

Any way's here are my pair of blondes so we have some photo's of baby Blonde Macs.

Male Blonde Mac





Female Blonde Mac


I need to get more shots of her when she sheds today or tomorrow.

Oh and I totally forgot to add the weird Blonde my good friend Derek Roddy hatched out. We still haven't figured out what's going on with it yet?? Have you seen anything like it? Oh and my pair of Blondes came from the same clutch this special girl hatched out of, so I may have a shot at producing one of these myself. We will see what happens as she grows and is bred back to the dad.

----------


## Austin C.

Come on people! gotta be more interest in these snakes! Chime in and chat :Good Job:

----------


## Albino93

Interesting, it could be the beginning of a striped mac project, who knows.
take a look at some fully striped blonde macs

[IMG][/IMG]

This one looks like a reduced pattern striped mac
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Austin C.

> Interesting, it could be the beginning of a striped mac project, who knows.
> take a look at some fully striped blonde macs
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> This one looks like a reduced pattern striped mac
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...


Those are so cool! I hope my line will develop a stripe!

----------


## Albino93

It also looks to be a little more reduced in pattern compared to the other 2 aswell, now for the long wait until they mature.  :Smile:

----------

Austin C. (09-27-2012)

----------


## Lupe

The Granite Spotted in the 3rd post looks like a Retic with those eyes O.O

----------

Austin C. (09-27-2012)

----------


## glenechoreps

Awesome pics guys. Austin are you working with any of these morphs? Are any available in the US yet?

----------


## Austin C.

> Awesome pics guys. Austin are you working with any of these morphs? Are any available in the US yet?


I'm currently working with Blonde Spotted Python's right now, soon to be working with Granite Spotted Pythons and Black Eyed Children's Python's. And 90% of these morphs are located in Australia and 1-2 in Europe. They will eventually end up over here though through smuggling etc. The current morphs we have in the US are Granites and Patternless Spotted's and the Blonde locale, then there are black eyed children's and red children's.

----------


## glenechoreps

> I'm currently working with Blonde Spotted Python's right now, soon to be working with Granite Spotted Pythons and Black Eyed Children's Python's. And 90% of these morphs are located in Australia and 1-2 in Europe. They will eventually end up over here though through smuggling etc. The current morphs we have in the US are Granites and Patternless Spotted's and the Blonde locale, then there are black eyed children's and red children's.



 How could I get in touch with you to discuss possibly buying some of the blonde phase spotteds? You can email me through this sites if you want.

----------


## Austin C.

> The Granite Spotted in the 3rd post looks like a Retic with those eyes O.O


I know right! They look so cool with those eyes!

- - - Updated - - -




> How could I get in touch with you to discuss possibly buying some of the blonde phase spotteds? You can email me through this sites if you want.


You can reach me on Facebook I have the link below as my signature. Or you can message me here if you'd like.

----------


## Austin C.

Chime in folks ask questions, get interested in Antaresia!

----------


## Andybill

Really diggin the childrens pythons! Very cool!

----------


## Austin C.

> Really diggin the childrens pythons! Very cool!


They are something else, we need more people working with these in the US to produce more mutations!

----------


## Andybill

> They are something else, we need more people working with these in the US to produce more mutations!


Send me some and I can help make that happen! Lol! But seriously I dont even know where to get em...

----------


## Albino93

The only place in the US that i know of that have Antaresia is Australian Addiction Reptiles, and of course Austin C with the blonde macs.
The marble childreni here are real eye catchers and i cant wait to see more morphs pop up within the Antaresia genus.

----------


## Albino93

This unusual stimmi was produced back in 2010, i have no idea if its proven or not since i dont think its been bred back to the parent yet, i also dont really know who owns it. It looks to be a T+ albino just like in children pythons.
here is a pic of it[IMG][/IMG]

some people however think that someone put a T+ childreni over 
a stimmi a couple of generations back to produce hets and this one came from a sibling to sibling pairing. Honestly i dont believe that was the case but who knows, im hoping that this stimmi is pure.

----------


## Austin C.

> Send me some and I can help make that happen! Lol! But seriously I dont even know where to get em...


LOL As soon as my pair are sexually mature in 2 years :Good Job:  




> The only place in the US that i know of that have Antaresia is Australian Addiction Reptiles, and of course Austin C with the blonde macs.
> The marble childreni here are real eye catchers and i cant wait to see more morphs pop up within the Antaresia genus.


Australian Addiction and Nick Mutton work with Childreni and Spotted, they also work with Anthills, and Stimson locales. And my buddy Derek Roddy who produced the Blondes that I currently own.




> This unusual stimmi was produced back in 2010, i have no idea if its proven or not since i dont think its been bred back to the parent yet, i also dont really know who owns it. It looks to be a T+ albino just like in children pythons.
> here is a pic of it[IMG][/IMG]
> 
> some people however think that someone put a T+ childreni over 
> a stimmi a couple of generations back to produce hets and this one came from a sibling to sibling pairing. Honestly i dont believe that was the case but who knows, im hoping that this stimmi is pure.


Holy Smokes! I really hope it's a pure Stimmi, because that is a ripper!

----------


## Albino93

Not many people here it seems that work with this genus, very unfortunate.
And yes i really hope so to, if Childreni and stimmi's can produce this amazing morph, i have to wonder if spotteds and pygmy's have the potential to create T+ albino's aswell.

----------


## Austin C.

> Not many people here it seems that work with this genus, very unfortunate.
> And yes i really hope so to, if Childreni and stimmi's can produce this amazing morph, i have to wonder if spotteds and pygmy's have the potential to create T+ albino's aswell.


I am interested in that as well, I would love to see t+ albino spotteds and pygmy's. This is why I have to chose to work with these snakes, I would love to be a first to produce a new morph in the states.

----------


## tcutting

never new there was so much going on with the childrens. very nice.  I also have always been a big fan of the anthills.  I plan on picking up a pair sometime in the next 6months or so.

----------


## Austin C.

> never new there was so much going on with the childrens. very nice.  I also have always been a big fan of the anthills.  I plan on picking up a pair sometime in the next 6months or so.


Yeah Spotted and Children's morphs are blowing up in Australia and I've heard through the grapevine that there will be some morphs from Australia coming to the US very soon!

----------


## mainbutter

Interesting!

Not to push any potential buttons, but.. morphs coming to the states LEGALLY?  I know they got some albino olives and some roughies out legally, don't know how though, but unfortunately it seems that illegal exportation is the most common way that new aussie morphs are making it out of their country.

I love all the types of antaresia, but won't likely work with them any time soon.  I'm trying to cut back on projects, not start new ones!  It's more than a little tempting though  :Wink:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Love the lucy spotted! Another lucy to add to my list  :Good Job:  very cool snakes! After I get going on my Savu project they'll probably be next, haha

----------

Austin C. (10-05-2012)

----------


## Austin C.

> Interesting!
> 
> Not to push any potential buttons, but.. morphs coming to the states LEGALLY?  I know they got some albino olives and some roughies out legally, don't know how though, but unfortunately it seems that illegal exportation is the most common way that new aussie morphs are making it out of their country.
> 
> I love all the types of antaresia, but won't likely work with them any time soon.  I'm trying to cut back on projects, not start new ones!  It's more than a little tempting though



Unfortunately it will probably be illegal smuggling, but that's how we get animals from Oz. I know about the Albino Olives because I was working at Ben Siegels when he got the first couple in the US and was selling them for $10,000 a pop. I think the animals were smuggled to Europe and then legally transported to the US.  I've heard about a few individuals who are really wanting some of these new Spotted and Children's morphs so they will end up here soon. I'm very excited to see what comes first... T+ Albino's please  :Dancin' Banana: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Love the lucy spotted! Another lucy to add to my list  very cool snakes! After I get going on my Savu project they'll probably be next, haha


OOOH Savu's! I love those little guys!

----------


## Derek Roddy

Actually, the Albino Olive's were hatched here (U.S) by legally imported animals with paperwork.

D

----------

Austin C. (10-09-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (10-09-2012)

----------

